# Reel Mower Sharpening



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

I recently picked up a Mclane reel mower that required a little bit of work. I got it running but now the blades need to be sharpened. Does anyone know where in the DFW area that sharpens reel mowers.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you tried backlapping it yet to see if that helps? There's a tutorial here for your mower that is very easy to follow:

http://www.thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=515


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

I think Plano Power services reel mowers.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

UGADawg said:


> I think Plano Power services reel mowers.


They do. I'm not sure what they charge though.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

$50 was the last quote I got before I just backlapped the reel myself.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Let me know if you find a good place for compound if you don't yourself... Found a place in Ft worth but it's $75 for 25lbs lol... Don't need that much


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Let me know if you find a good place for compound if you don't yourself... Found a place in Ft worth but it's $75 for 25lbs lol... Don't need that much


You can get lapping compound here in 1lb and 5lb containers. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the product Ware posted and have been happy with it. They also have a distributor in Haltom City if that's close to you.

Gail's Flags 800-621-5994
2821 Carson St
Haltom City, TX 76117


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I have the product Ware posted and have been happy with it. They also have a distributor in Haltom City if that's close to you.
> 
> Gail's Flags 800-621-5994
> 2821 Carson St
> Haltom City, TX 76117


That's the guy I contacted, only sales it in 25lbs buckets haha


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ware said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know if you find a good place for compound if you don't yourself... Found a place in Ft worth but it's $75 for 25lbs lol... Don't need that much
> ...


I've looked at buying it there and probably will... Just hard to pay $16.99 shipping for the 1-lb container...


----------

